
Minimal - danw
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2008/jun/15/minimal/
======
apathy
_the point at which there is nothing left to take away is the point at which
there is nothing left, period._

I stopped reading after this punishingly fatuous little gem.

At that moment, I realized that the author did not want to understand
functional minimalism (aka elegance) and instead preferred to argue semantics.
A quick skim confirmed this.

~~~
Xichekolas
You must not have skimmed very far, because two paragraphs later he says:

> _"I mention this not because it’s any sort of earth-shattering revelation,
> but simply because it’s important to recognize that minimalism for
> minimalism’s sake is just dumb. Like any other design tool, it should be a
> means to an end.

The thing that’s useful about reaching the point of absolute minimalism, then,
is not that it’s the point at which you’ve achieved perfection, or even
anything resembling your end goal. Rather, it’s the point at which you realize
which of the things you’ve removed were actually important, because their
absence brings them into stark focus."_

... and then proceded to talk about ways he went about making content
actionable rather than have administrative cruft all over the page.

------
gigawatt
You would think that someone who holds minimalism above all else would pay
excruciating attention to the details. What's up with the horrible pacing of
the text with enormous gaps everywhere? What's up with no hover state for
links? What's up with the line lengths that are a little too long? Minimalism
is a beautiful thing when done correctly, but it generally requires MORE work
to make it beautiful. This, in my opinion, is lazy minimalism. And a bit
preachy.

------
bprater
I'm all for content, but it isn't all about content.

If design weren't important, we would all drive glorified golf carts and live
in shipping containers.

------
DenisM
At 1900 words this is too long for a post about "minimal".

~~~
ubernostrum
Tell that to the people running this performance:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/As_Slow_As_Possible>

